# 2010 Oldenburg mare - Possible Purchase



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I was 'dream horse' shopping in my head on a warmblood site and came across this mare. She is priced quite a bit lower than the other horses at the same farm by the same sire, which makes me wonder why...

Anyways I really quite like her build, but feel like I must be missing something for her to be $4500 when most of their horses of the same age are at least $7000.

Her ad is at: 
'Wicked' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com










What I see... for a two year old she is quite balanced looking to me. She has lots of substance, Fairly nice shoulder, nice heartgirth, lovely length of neck, which maybe ties in just a touch low, She looks quite thick in the throatlatch, pretty head, could use a bigger motor to match the front end, Uphill build (the pic is not straight as front feet are below hinds), very short pasterns, Rear maybe a touch straight, moderately short back and nice length of loin. Based on muscling I would guess she likes to be heavy on the forehand, though video she appears to be a moderately uphill mover.

Am I missing something drastic? If I bought her I would be doing lower level dressage and hunter plus trail riding.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've heard that horses with the thicker throat latch can't flex at the poll or go into frame as well, maybe that's a part of it? Or the amount of work that's gone into her perhaps.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like her from the video shes got substance. She seems to have a easy way of going about her. especially for a 2 yr old. I would buy her. Shes gorgeous!
JMHO

TRR


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I have e-mailed for more photos and video and will let you know what I hear back... I am not REALLY in the market (you know how that is)... but who knows what will transpire...





 
Seems to have a bit of a wobble in her hocks when she is going away at the very end of the video... anyone else see that or know what it might indicate? (hard to see at video this size, but the video is larger on the sale site)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

REALLY nice horse (seems a run of them this morning!). She could have slightly lower hocks and a slightly shorter back. She is slightly down hill and at 2 this may not improve. She has decent bone and a nice shoulder.. can tuck her knees over fences (due in part to the opena angle at the point of shoulder and a correct humerus). 

A wide throatlatch is not a fault. It allows the horse a bit more passageway for air and is thought (by a lot of TB racing folks) to help the horse to breath easier and to have less potential to develop roaring. 

I look at this horse and wonder if she would work well as a Three Day event horse.. if brought along carefully. Maybe not top level.. but at 2 coming 3 that is hard to say.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lovely mare! If the price seems too good to be true, make sure you get a thorough PPE on her.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been in discussion with the breeder and decided that this mare was not the right fit for me, but I do send my kudos to Silver Creek Sport Horses for their openness and integrity when answering my questions about her. Anyone wishing to know more is free to PM me.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Tryst, I just had to say I love Silver Creek. They are just a couple miles away from where I live. Their facilities are beautiful! If anyone gets a chance, go to their website, they have some amazing animals there. Sorry this one didn't work out for you.

I'm a beginner (again) now, but someday, as I progress, I would love to buy one of their horses....

Talk about serious eye candy.....drool!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks like a beautiful facility for sure! And they have some gorgeous horses indeed


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Waiiiiit. 2 years old and JUMPING? I would pass her up, way to young to be jumping IMO. If anything, I think they should just be doing very light rides at 2.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, I agree with caseymyhorserocks. 2 is WAY to young to be jumping. I would pass, I can see some future problems.

Good luck


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Just to be clear this horse is not being jumped on a regular basis. It is not uncommon for these farms to put a two year old over a couple of jumps to see their natural jumping form. Doing it once or twice is highly unlikely to cause any harm. Sure if they did it often and all the time - big red flag, but you can literally find hundreds of videos of two year old hunter/jumper prospects being put over low jumps to see their form on youtube.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

GO and look and her in person, and you'll get a better idea. I'm not a Warmblood pro, but I DO know that they are very fussy about their breeding. It could just be that she doesn't fit their standard well enough to suggest future breeding. We ALL know that you can decide to breed a mare in the future. I, too, saw a little bit light in the HQ's. Are there are pictures of her sire and dam? Their history?
Anyway, go, look, have fun, and report back to us. I can't afford to buy another horse right now, so I have to enjoy the hunt vicariously. =b


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Corporal said:


> GO and look and her in person, and you'll get a better idea.


If you read back a few postings I had indicated that I was not going to get her as she was not a good match for what I wanted to do.

C


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not a conformation expert but pretty horsey!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Jore said:


> I've heard that horses with the thicker throat latch can't flex at the poll or go into frame as well, maybe that's a part of it? Or the amount of work that's gone into her perhaps.


Not necessarily.....we have a clyde quarter horse cross who has a thick short neck and yes she is stiff and takes a lot of work..... but her daughter (holsteiner cross) who has a short thicker neck is very soft and supple through her neck and throat latch ares.....it really depends on the horse.

Super Nova


----------



## wickeds (Sep 24, 2012)

*Wicked s*

Hi ,
I purchased wicked s from silver creek farms last month . She is a wonderful horse . She has evened out and has great abilty of being a huter derby horse. She has beautiful motion and will be the perfect horse for me . She has a perfect conformation and it an oldenburg thing for the uneveness. But she will even out with age. She has a wondeful mind willing and does everything that you want her to.



Bailee Thomas
Wichita,KS


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats Bailee on getting her. I am glad she went to a good home and I hope she turns in to everything you hope for her. She looks and sounds like a very sweet girl!


----------

